# Please Critique George!



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

From what I see;

Nice topline, good, powerful shoulder and hip. Nice legs. Well put together neck, I like how it's attached to the body. 

Needs to loose some weight around the midsection, looks a bit chubby. Looks like he also needs a trimming, but it could just be me. 


Overall, pretty boy. I'd love to have a Warmblood someday...need to improve with my riding first, though xD


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i think he's very nice. Not so good at critiquing though 

what breeds were his parents? I am trying to figure it out by the pic!


----------



## CuriousGeorge (May 15, 2009)

You would be surprised...he is an arab/draft.
I don't think he looks drafty but some people do.
I like him


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

w.o.w. I guessed the draft part but I would never guess Arab! I only guessed draft x because of his large boned legs. my girl is 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire.

One of my friends has an Arab/Percheron who is an awesome eventer. looks like your guy would make a cute eventer too!


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Without seeing him move I can't tell you how suitable he is for hunters, but he's certainly a very pretty boy  Nice straight legs, good proportions, very handsome!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think he's gorgeous...I think he could probably go in any direction you wanted.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

CuriousGeorge said:


> This is George...He is an American Warmblood. He is 4 years old, dark bay, 15.3hh
> 
> I love him to death but I want to see what you all think, he is being ridden hunters right now but we are thinking english and possibly western pleasure.


Unless he is registered AWS or AWR he is not an American Warmblood, he is a draft cross. Looks good enought to pass though.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

He's a draft cross and not a Warmblood? I do have a pet peeve though. I have visions of squished feet when looking at this picture.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

joshie- people definitley have a difference in opinion on the 'what is the definition of warmblood'. you'll really never get a straight answer!


----------



## CuriousGeorge (May 15, 2009)

What I meant to put is he is registerable. We are actually taking him to get tested this month!
I'm super excited. A lot of people don't like him just because he has draft in him. Someone I knew wouldn't even come look at him before she said he couldn't show hunters.

I will try to get a video of him tomorrow, and I am sorry about the mixup on breeds.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (May 15, 2009)

He is actually an Arab/Percheron. He was an accident but he is an adorable mover and the trainer that I finally got out here to break him wanted to take him home with her!
He doesn't have a price tag 
I just love him so much.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I think he looks very nice, a good combo really.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have to admit for a "mistake" and the combination of those two breeds, I think he's amazing well put together. One of the first Half-Arabs I've seen that looks nothing like an Arab! My old Arab mare was bred to a Hanoverian stallion, and the filly came out quite nice but I swear she could pass for a stocky purebred Arab! :lol:

I'm a bit of a rush so no critique right now, but good luck at testing!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i think that combo is really nice. The one my friend has is an awesome jumper and looks more perch than your guy. Good luck at testing! In order to get my girl registered i would have to jump thru a million hoops. She hurt herself when she was three and has a calcification on her leg so she would need a million things so she could pass.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

CuriousGeorge said:


> What I meant to put is he is registerable. We are actually taking him to get tested this month!
> I'm super excited. A lot of people don't like him just because he has draft in him. Someone I knew wouldn't even come look at him before she said he couldn't show hunters.
> 
> I will try to get a video of him tomorrow, and I am sorry about the mixup on breeds.


You know, there's lots of controversy about Warmblood vs warmblood. Our trainer says he may have a Warmblood for us....I'm not sure if he means a Warmblood or if it's a draft cross someone is calling a warmblood. 

He's a good looking boy who looks very sturdy.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, I know there is.

Thanks for all the comments, I really do like him. We saved him from the kill house as a baby. I bought him for $100 dollars.
He wouldn't allow anyone to come near him. We finally got him halter broke then had a really nice trainer come out to break him. 
Now, we are just starting to show hunters and even a bit of english pleasure. He is everything I have ever dreamed of and more.
We also have his brother who is a year younger then him, he looks more drafty and isn't as calm as George around people.

We just got really lucky, it doesn't happen very often but sometimes you can find the diamond in the rough


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

This is the one I thought was pregnant from the other thread?

I don't see draft in him. I think if he lost a bunch of weight you'd really see an Arab/stocky body but not drafty at all.

I think with weight loss he's going to look like a fine horse. Definitely work on those feet.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (May 15, 2009)

Yes, it is 

He does need to lose a little weight, but he also needs a better topline. We just switched up our feed quite a bit and added vitamins and such.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

LOL! I still feel bad about that! But I didn't see any dangly bits in those pictures!!!

I think he will do fine in hunters - the people that see the drafty part of him and don't think he should be in the ring might say stupid things about it. Don't listen to it.

Normally Arab/draft crosses are nightmarish but he got a good combination of both.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (May 15, 2009)

Thanks so much!
I think he will do well in hunters and or english pleasure.


----------

